# My Moose I Shot Last Fall



## mercer_me (May 10, 2009)

Last fall I got a 782lb 41'' bull. I got it called in and it came within 30 yards of me when I shot it. I got it in zone 5. It was over 400 yards out into a clear cut. A guy with an old old Timber Jack hauled it out for me. He was one of the nicest guys I ever met, he only wanted $25 to drive 8 miles round trip to haul it out. I had to force him to take $100.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 10, 2009)

And the pictures are coming when???


----------



## mercer_me (May 10, 2009)

bigbadbob said:


> And the pictures are coming when???



I have dial up and it's being realy slow today. When it gets a little quiker I will put some pics up.


----------

